# The Scion of Sanguinius



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Scions of Sanguinius*

I've finally decided to start a project log dedicated to the most noble Space Marine chapter that have fought in the name of the Emperor for the last 10,000 years.

I will post additional pics of what I have painted to date but to start off here's my Baal Predator that's almost finished (transfers and a few touch ups needed).

C&C welcomed!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

And please let me know if for some reason you can't view an enlarge version of the pics that I've posted. Would be grateful if you can tell me how to upload better sized pics also! Thanks all...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks great. The colours are smooth and consistent and the battle damage looks great. If you want to put up bigger pictures you need to upload them to a website first (such as photobucket) then press the little button that looks a mountain backed by a yellow sky just above part where you type in your message and insert the link to the image.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

The Baal looks great man! Not a lot to say other than it looks grand, spot on work


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

If you keep that work up you will have a grand looking army by the end


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

aye, i must admit, a very nice predator, red is a very hard colour to paint and you have done it very well, plus rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking Baal! The white is really smooth and the gold on the front symbol really pops nicely. It is going to be an excellent looking force if you keep this same quality across the whole army. +rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a fantastic Baal Predator, nice job. I'll be following this thread to see how well it develops.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry everyone, still trying to figure out a better way to take pictures w/ decent lightning. I don't think my BlackBerry's camera is robust enough to take any decent photos. Another reason I can think of is my tendency to take pictures during late nights when there's no natural lighting. Anyway, here's my Assault Marine Sergeant w/ power fist and bolt pistol. Took a marine head from the Sanguinary Guards set along w/ a Death Company jump pack & power fist. Don't remember which set the left shoulder pad came from. This was painted in October 2010 but finally decided to snap a pic given the recent creation of this log. Anyone knows how I can edit the title of my log? I'm very anal, and realized that the log s/b The Scions of Sanguinius (instead of The Scion of Sanguinius).... thanks folks, and feedback and comments welcomed as usual!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi folks..... just posted my entries for the January Army Painting Competition, but thought I'd keep my log updated w/ the progress as well. I've entered a Sanguinary Priest w/ jump-pack & power weapon as well as a Librarian w/ jump-pack (I can technically be lazy and paint two figs for January & February as it's an Elite slot & HQ slot).... but I'm planning for something big in February....

Anyway, c & c welcomed as I would like to see what your take is on me attaching all my Sanguinary Priests w/ the chalice shoulder pad from the DC & SG sets.... I saw a picture from the BA Codex where a Sang Priest had a chalice on his right should pad and thought that was pretty damn cool....


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice crisp reds.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Absolutely amazing. Good clean crisp red on the vehichles, and the marine looks excellent.
+rep


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn sexy models you got here, love the reds and the use of JP from DC sprue.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, wish I could paint red that well .


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone...... great motivation indeed. All I need now is a friggin' decent camera. My wife wouldn't let me get the Panasonic GF2, and she blew $2,000 (HKD) on a stupid Casio camera that has 'make-up' mode...... but it's brutal for taking pics of miniatures... my BlackBerry has to do for now..... Looking forward to being able to take better pics..... just finished my Rhino last night... just need to paint the storm bolter, hatch & Marine that comes out of it...... should be done that by tonight... will post pics ASAP.... thanks again everyone!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi folks..... hope everyone's doing well! Finally I managed to get some decent pics taken of what I have painted so far. But as some of you may know, photos from DSLRs are usually massive in size so I had to upload onto Photo Bucket, then save from there back to my PC which resulted in much smaller sized pics...... I hope this won't compromise the quality of the pictures.

Finished my Rhino, turned out reasonably well... not sure about the chipped paint, I think I can benefit from Sgt Pasanius weathering skills definitely.

Also, I've managed to take some pics of my Sanguinary Guards, which I'm quite pleased w/ the result. Working on my Libby & Sanguinary Priest at the moment for this month's Army Painting Challenge.

Best of luck to all those involved and happy painting... hope you all enjoy the pics.... C&C always welcomed!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a big fan of the way your wings turned out! The deep blue in the recesses looks very nice.

I also like how smooth and even you managed to get the yellow on the helmets of your assault squad. Excellent work Louisshli! +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Hi folks..... hope everyone's doing well! Finally I managed to get some decent pics taken of what I have painted so far. But as some of you may know, photos from DSLRs are usually massive in size so I had to upload onto Photo Bucket, then save from there back to my PC which resulted in much smaller sized pics...... I hope this won't compromise the quality of the pictures.


Honestly, just use the direct link that photobucket provides instead of saving them to your pc to reupload here. Heresy Online will autosize pics that are too big for the monitor automatically and if your pics are too big, just use a freeware program to resize them as needed. Attachments are a pain in the ass.


On to the paint: very nice work, especially the wings. The bronze looking armour could use a bit more highlights on the very edges but that is a small thing.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

This might very well just be me, but the white on the backpack wings looks exceptionally flat compared to the rest of the model. 

Other than that, very decent work here.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> On to the paint: very nice work, especially the wings. The bronze looking armour could use a bit more highlights on the very edges but that is a small thing.


Thanks Wraithlord, I've tried to concentrate the highlights around the Angelus Boltguns and Death Masks, as I'm trying to shade rather highlight given that the gold itself should do most of that for the figures



loyalist42 said:


> This might very well just be me, but the white on the backpack wings looks exceptionally flat compared to the rest of the model.
> 
> Other than that, very decent work here.


Thanks for your comment, I thought about the wings for a while but it's tough to highlight white, if you know what I mean. I thought about using a slightly darker shade (Space Wolf Grey w/ Skull White) and then just hlighlight w/ pure Skull White.... I may have to think about this again....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

www.gimp.org <---- Free photo editor, damn nice too.

Your painting is spot on, I wonder if you are airbrushing some of it, really smooth.

Now a comment. Your assembly needs to be a bit better. The bolter holes look way to small, the smoke stack need to be drilled if you are doing the barrels, and the ass cannon on your baal is not lined up and ruins the flow of the entire piece.

Your battle damage is nice but way to clean. The model looks well weathered but the paint chipping is nice and shiney. Some of it should be showing some signs of rust.

I would say your paint is a solid 7-8 but assembly kills it for me bringing the overall to a 6 on the tanks.

Your models are very nice and hell I would like to know how you did the wings, that is a very nice blend, especially if you did it with a normal brush.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> www.gimp.org <---- Free photo editor, damn nice too.
> 
> Your painting is spot on, I wonder if you are airbrushing some of it, really smooth.
> 
> ...


djinn24,

Damn, that's the best comment I've received so far, and your feedback is well appreciated, honestly! I've never been keen on the assembly of kits, hell, it's the part about this whole hobby that I can do without. I know it's silly, but always been impatient with this. Honestly, I hand paint everything, including the tanks. I go w/ a black undercoat, base w/ Mechrite (2-3 thin layer) and then the painful part begins. I probably do over 15 thin coats of Blood red all over, using wash brush for hull and standard/detail brush for the 'hard to get' places. I then use a fine detail brush and carefully line all the recesses w/ two coats of Devlan Mud and tidy back up w/ Blood Red on areas where the wash/ink left a 'water mark'.

The Rhino took about two weeks from assembly to finish, and the Baal maybe an extra week on top (given more red to paint). You're definitely right with regards to the smoke stacks' hole being too small but I'm still trying to find a bigger drill bit (Citadel pin viice only comes w/ one size drill bit, sucks!!)

The Sanguinary Guards' wings were base-coated Astronomican Grey, then each feather was lined w/ Fortress, Space Wolf & then Skull White (each color having a stroke slightly shorter than it's darker shade, per feather)..... I then gave the wing a few thinned out coats of Asurmen Blue and let that dry (it takes a while honestly).... 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice work for pure brush, I know that had to be a crap ton of layers to get it coming out that smooth.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

djinn24,

When it comes to painting, I don't mind w/ being patient and just doing things slow and making sure it comes out smooth... it's the assembly man.... I just want to get it over with so I can start painting... lol... but it's dumb....... even the best painted fig will look shit if it's assembled retardedly...... your comment really hit home... hopefully next time another vehicle is posted on this log, it'll have your approval for being assembled well... most likely it's a death company drop-pod....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sandpaper and files are your friend, oh yes they are. I think I have a tutorial on model prep, in the tutorial section.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everyone..... hope you all had a great week. Finished painting my Librarian w/ jump pack & plasma pistol. Quite happy with how this turned out. Certain parts of the armour can be blended a bit more seamlessly, but overall I'm satisfied.

Hope you all like this, I'll be posting it in the January Army Painting Challenge thread as well. Need to work on my Sanguinary Priest now.

C&C welcomed as always.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the armor but I think that his face needs a little work. Some more highlights would help as I think that it is just a little too dark and flat at the moment. Other than that I really like the model as a whole.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Plasma pistol is lacking highlights, maybe doing the energy coils in a glowing scheme would look pretty nice as well.

Very nice model tho, I like the hardline highlights you pulled off.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Midge913,

Thanks for the comments mate. What's your method for painting faces? I just painted it Astronomican Grey, then Skull White.... then a few layers of Ogryn Flesh... I might have gone a few layers too much w/ the wash...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I usually start from Chaos Black or Scortched Brown, then add a layer of tanned flesh, then I add a ogryn flesh wash, then start with the highlights. First Dwarf flesh, then a 3:1 mix of Dwarf Flesh and Elf Flesh. Obviously this is for a warm skin tone, for a cool skin tone I use a very light wash of Leviathan Purple instead of Ogryn Flesh. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks... I may very well have to try that out....


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very crisp and bold.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work, clean and crisp with no details missed for the most part. I do agree with Djinn however, you need to do something more with the plasma coils.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everyone!! Just finished painting my Sanguinary Priest last week, managed to squeeze him in for a couple of games. I've posted this in the January Army Painting Challenge thread as well, but wanted to keep the log updated w/ all progress within my BA army.

C&C welcomed as always...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think you're doing good work here. 

The Sanguinary priest is a beautiful example of tasteful understatement. Less is often more with miniature painting and this guy is a brilliant example. The solid colors are nice and smooth. The edges are cleanly defined. The lining isn't quite black in most places. The whites are clean, solid, and bright. All in all, you painted it superbly, allowing the sculptural detail provide the shadows.

The one problem that stands out is the seam on the jump pack (also on the psycher). It might be even more obvious if you had a contrived highlighting scheme on his pack, but as it is, it stands out. 

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Kreuger,

Thanks for the kind words and comment re: seams on jump pack. Maybe a tiny bit of putty next time around should do the trick? Will put up a reminder for that. To be honest I did rush him as I wanted to field a priest for a series of games I had last week. I'm still not sure about the lightning on the power weapon.... what do you guys think?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

First of all good job on the mini louisshli. Very crisp clean painting as usual. Krueger already touched on the gap in the JP and you mentioned you have that handled, so that was my only bit of criticism. I personally like the lightning on the power weapon but next time I would try and make the two sides of the sword more even in the amount of 'lightning'. By that I mean the inside of the sword, closest to the marine, is a little bit nicer in my opinion because there is not as much lightning as there is on the other side. On the outside the design just looks cramped, like you tried to put too much on. It is just a minor thing that I think can be looked to on other models, as it is fine on this one. The color and execution of the technique is sound, it just looks like there is too much zap going on on the outside of the blade.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Midge913,

Good eye man... same for me... I definitely think if I need to re-do the sword, it'll be the outside of the blade... quite happy w/ the inside.... but the outside it's a bit 'amateury'

Appreciate the feedback.....


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

It's been awhile since my last update. Hope everyone's been well and to those that are participants in the Army Painting Challenge, hope February's been treating you all very well.

It's been a bit crazy in Hong Kong for the last few weeks given it was Chinese New Year. So a lot of time w/ family and friends, and not a lot w/ my beloved Blood Angels. I did managed to get my 8-man DC unit assembled & primed, along w/ painted one of them just to get an idea of how they'll look. Overall pretty happy and had a blast w/ the exaggerated highlights that's always opened to black-armoured minis. So my Febraury entry will be an attempt to complete all 8 DC guys (7 left now). I reckon I'll still pull through if I can only do two more since a legal DC unit is minimum 3-man. C&C welcomed as always.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man! Good clean painting as usual. The hard highlights on the black armor are are nice and it is a unique looking approach. I like the lightning effect on the power weapon. It really looks like you have gotten a good handle on that. Good work mate!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Midge913,

Thanks for your comments. I really took your feedback to heart re: Sanguinary Priest, tried the lightning effect again, and keeping it in moderation (no over-kill on 'zap'). For those who's doing a BA army and have yet to purchase the DC kit, it's a definite must-have. The amount of details is absolutely amazing and really a joy to paint. Even w/o highlighting the armour, the intricate details will make these guys really stand-out on the board. Will try to do the rest as a batch, hopefully painting purity seals and parchment papers on these guys won't drive me insane...... not to mention gems and odd bits of gold.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am so out of my depth commenting in this thread but i have to say it. Truly impressive work, the smooth colors are eye wateringly good. I am the opposite to you, building and scratchbuilding are the bits I really enjoy, painting is a chore.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

shaantitus,

Said it already on your log, but dude.... you got some amazing painting skills as well... no need to be modest there..... love them Berzerkers on Blood-Crushers..... sick!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

No updates, but just wanted to test out my sig.... thanks again Varakir!! Appreciate it.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Louisshli,

Your work so far is fantastic, like everyone else has said your painting is very clean. I especially like your librarian, great job on working that blue around from dark to highlights. It has got me back in the mood for doing some more painting tonight. Keep up the good work and I will wait for more!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not enough plasma?


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

To everyone's comment regarding plasma coils, thanks. I may have to re-consider that. Initially I wanted to keep weapons simple, w/ the exceptions of power weapons. Given everyone's comment, I will definitely keep this in consideration when I work on my 2nd tactical squad (plasma gun/plasma cannon).... Thanks to everyone who's been reading this. My DC unit is going quite slow at the moment, just some basecoat done on the various fiddly bits but nothing fancy yet... I will attempt to at least finish three more figs so I get a legal unit for the February army painting challenge.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

louisshli said:


> No updates, but just wanted to test out my sig.... thanks again Varakir!! Appreciate it.


More than welcome mate, happy to help bring attention to your work:victory:

I think all the C&C i could possibly offer has been put forward by others, so i'll just say that you have a great looking army so far!

Actually 1 thing i wanted to ask....did you use weathering powder on your tanks?


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Varakir,

Glad that you paid my log a visit.... and to answer your question, no I actually just weather them using a stippling brush/medium drybrush. It's just scorched brown w/ a tiny touch of bestial as a final touch.... nothing fancy. I've thought about the FW weathering powder... may give that a try, but I find that the paint do a decent job... as long as you make sure that you've scrubbed off most of the paint off the drybrush/stippling brush... hope this helps.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

My lunchbreak is fastly drawing to a close. I will have to read through this later tonight. Nice big red Baal you have there! Good job its your avatar otherwise I wouldn't have noticed this thread.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

What's up my fellow heretics? It's definitely been awhile since I last posted a thing. Over four months actually. I've been away from the painting station this whole time catching up with other interests such as Marvel vs Capcom 3 and battling it out on XBOX Live in Super Street Fighter IV. Then one day while trying to tidy up some stuff (for our first baby boy's arrival in the fall) my beloved Blood Angels called out to me and looking at my Death Company that's been only base-coated with some Mechrite and Iyanden Darksun, realized I've forsaken them. So I've snapped out of my Capcom daze and decided to get back and paint. I'll be posting some DCs soon but sadly I believe I'm disqualified from the Heresy Online Painting Competition. Oh well... Hope you'll continue to follow this log... Hope everyone's been well...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good to see you back at it mate! Look forward to the Death Company.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey fellow heretics! Hope y'all having a great weekend. I managed to finish another three Death Company, bringing the unit to a grand total of 4. Got four left to go (generic bolt pistol/chainsword) and hopefully I can finish these guys in a week's time (two top). Realized that there will be a 40K campaign happening at the end of July, with each participant requiring a 1,750pt army.

I reckon if I wanted to participate, I need to paint a Terminator Chaplain, Storm Raven and a DC Dread on top of the 4 DC guys. You guys think it's do-able? Still thinking about how to equip my Storm Raven (I want it max'ed out on weapons, so maybe twin-linked Lascannon, Typhoon Launcher, Hurricane Bolters, but pricey for sure).

More on that later, for now, here are some pics of the DCs that I have finished, along w/ a group shot. Enjoy, C & C welcomed as always (man, it's good to be posting pics after such a long hiatus).


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

louisshli said:


> Here are some pics of the DCs that I have finished, along w/ a group shot. Enjoy, C & C welcomed as always (man, it's good to be posting pics after such a long hiatus).


Dude these look awesome! Really like what you have done with the highlighting and gems. 

Late July, its do-able just stay focused =)

Look forwar to your next update, have some +Rep for a great paintjob and to keep ya motivated!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work louisshli! excellent job on the highlighting and the details really pop on these guys. Great work!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

DoE & Midge,

Thanks guys! Appreciate the compliments & rep.... the Death Company kit is really well made. At first you would think they are quick to paint but to get them right, really got to take the time and pick out every bit of detailing. 

Not sure if anyone feels the way I do, but for me the worst part about painting is the beginning. The base-coating really is a drag, but once the ink bottle pops out and blending/high-lighting begins, I can easily sit down and do an 8-hr session just to finish models up. 

Anyway.... tomorrow I got about 6-8hrs to paint, hopefully I can crawl through the painful bit and even start a bit of real painting!!

Cheers everyone!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those DC are excellent, well done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good man. Glad to see you are back.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

louisshli said:


> Not sure if anyone feels the way I do, but for me the worst part about painting is the beginning. The base-coating really is a drag, but once the ink bottle pops out and blending/high-lighting begins, I can easily sit down and do an 8-hr session just to finish models up.


Ummm hell ya! I so feel ya on the beginning stages of painting. For me its the damn leather on my Krieg, I dont know what it is but it just bores me until I get about half way through and start seeing it all come together. Once you get to that stage tho it's like you can't stop!

Anyways, keep it up man!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice work. Lovin the DCs. Can't wait to get mine done. +rep from me.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! Hope everyone's weekend is going well so far! I managed to squeeze in a good 6 hrs of quality Death Company painting time, and I'm proud to say that they are almost finished! Finished everything but the highlights on the armor. Will probably manage another 2hrs to finish that plus minor touch-ups and brightening the gold bits.... will definitely do my best to post pics up so y'all can see my full DC unit (8 man strong: 2 power weapons, 1 thunder hammer, 1 infernus pistol, 4 plain chain-swords and bold pistols). One guy I'm particularly keen on is wielding two pistols w/ a knife by his side (part of the optional bits).... crazed gun-slinger as I call him!

Anyway, stay tune guys! 

And big shout-out to all those still in the painting challenge.... you guys are friggin' boss for slugging it for 6 straight months.... (that means you Midge913 and djinn24).... 

Later!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

7 pages of fanf******tastic work! I love your red tone. I'm jealous of your Sang. Guard [ beautifully done ]. Your attention to detail is borderline OCD [ which is a great trait mind you ]. Each page impresses me more than the last. Masterfully done.

Enjoy some well deserved +rep.

FFX


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

As promised everyone, here are pics of the 4 remaining DC guys that I have completed this week. Next on the chopping board will be a Terminator Chaplain (which I will be using as a Reclusiarch). I'm hoping to be able to complete him and have pictures to show for next weekend. In the meantime, enjoy. I'm very happy about these guys, can't wait to field them soon. But as they don't have jump-packs, I will have to complete my Storm Raven before being able to field them (along w/ the Reclusiarch) effectively... don't think having the squad slog on foot will get them much action.... 

C&C welcomed as always.... hope everyone is well!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice louisshli! My only complaint is actually with the double pistol guy. The added dagger on his leg looks some what odd in its positioning. However the painting is absolutely excellent.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They really do look good but the dagger does look odd.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Looking really nice louisshli! My only complaint is actually with the double pistol guy. The added dagger on his leg looks some what odd in its positioning. However the painting is absolutely excellent.


Midge, I realize that the dagger/grenades (one piece) actually should've been placed on the other leg... that way the handle is facing outwards which makes more sense as the DC guy can grab it easier.... on the left side, he has to reach back which makes it retarded.... oh well... haha... next time will pay more attention..... thanks for pointing out.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Your painting is incredibly clean, I like it a lot! Can I ask how long you spend on a single model, your death company for example?

definitely rep worthy!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks stuff.... You actually raised an interesting question which I would like to know the answer to as well... Maybe I should start a new thread about this. But for everyone's info, the recent four DC marines took a week... An hr here, two hrs there.... I would avg it out to 4 hrs a piece.... I know I know, I'm a slow painter!!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey everyone... another week, another mini finished! My DC now has a Reclusiarch to lead them into battle.... now I need to paint them a nice Storm Raven to transport the lot.

I'm quite happy with almost everything on this guy, except for one part.... it's less about the painting but the model itself.... take a wild guess....

My next two models before I do some gaming will definitely be a bit more time consuming.... debating between my gunship or DC dreadnought still ... I think I'm going w/ the former as I will be able to at least field the DC properly (even w/o their bigger, angrier bro tagging along)....

Let me know what you guys think about him....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Steller job on the termi mate, seriously, great job man!

One concern tho, is there any reason why you havent added any script to the scrolls? I know you easly have the talent to do it, was just wondering.

Also, is it possiable for you to go into to detail on how you went about with the weathering of your Baal tank on and around the tracks? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a bunch and keep up the great work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

DoE,

Thanks for the compliments mate. The main reason why my scrolls are left as blank is more about laziness than anything. With mini text, you really have to keep 'em fine and consistent else it'll look like worms and can royally fu*k up the whole scroll. And for me I just don't wanna mess the text up and have to re-shade the scroll. Touching it up will sometimes make it blotchy which i really don't want. 

Regarding Baal Predator, the weathering is super simple. Just grab a large brush, load up with scorched brown, scrub it thoroughly on a paper towel, until all that's left on the brush is residual paint then just stipple it on the tank (concentrate on tracks). Once you're happy w/ that, do the same thing but with bestial brown... Making sure that this is done a bit more sparingly as you want the darker brown to still be apparent. This way you'll get a dry muddy effect. For the exhausts i applied same techique but with chaos black. Make sure your brush is practically dry as the last thing you want is a patch of streaky chaos black ruining the work you put in painting the tank's body. 

Hope this helped man!!

Good luck


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Hope y'all having a great start to a new week. Just wanted to post a WIP picture of my Storm Raven. As I'm planning on painting the interior, the assembly will be a bit of a headache. Need to prime the hull piece by piece first, paint, re-assemble then prime the rest. I have a feeling that the exterior will have to be painted in parts as a fully assembled gunship would mean certain bits would be really difficult to paint. Really want to get this model done right.....


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey folks! Started work on the Storm Raven. Finished the interior tonight. Unfortunately the rear-hatch is not that well-made, so I might have to glue that shut meaning the interior detail will be hard to appreciate as only the front ramp can be opened. Oh well, I'll always have these three pics to remember it by.

Now I need to assemble the rest of the gunship, priming it in section so the painting will be easier to complete. Also, I had to cover up some holes in the hull as the primer can easier flow into the interior if not covered up.

Just remembered that plastic cement f*cks up primer so the gluing has to be done carefully as well..... such is the price for a big kit like this....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great man! The displays look awesome! I never bother painting my vehicle interiors opting for the 'glue the whole damn thing shut' method, but that thing looks fantastic!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice DC, I like a lot your Terminator Chaplain.

I really want to see your stormraven finished


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Must....stay... on track.... Can't buy... Blood..Angels....

[ But Lou's work makes it soooo tempting.. ] 

Amazing yet again mate.. I wish I could +rep you again but I have to spread more love.

Keep on keeping on,

FFX


----------



## mad matt (Jul 2, 2011)

Great Army. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That inside is looking sexy mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Sunday everyone! After two weeks of assembly, undercoating, painting and making sure the bits that needs to be attached to the main body at the end don't got glue sipping out from the joint, I'm proud to say my Death Company & Reclusiarch got a pimp ride to storm into battle in. I've opted for the most expensive upgrades possible (Typhoon launcher and Hurricane bolters), and probably will give it extra-armor in the game. I'm pretty happy with the kit as a whole. I think I've got the right amount of contrast to break up the otherwise simple and dull black.... and the finish remains very much a Blood Angels vehicle, but unmistakably for the Death Company. Enjoy.... next in line will be my DC dread....


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

That is soooo cool, loving everything, the Death Company escpecially and the Stormraven, reminds me I've got to finish my Blood Angels successor at some point, have some rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work louisshli! Love the Storm Raven!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

She turned out Beautiful mate! Enjoy some + Rep on me!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. What do you guys think about the weapon load-out? Too many pts sunk into one vehicle? And rules-wise, I'm interpreting that the Power of the Machine Spirit allows me to fire one main weapon even if I moved flat out right? B/c if I move it 24" in first turn, w/o shooting will definitely be a sitting duck. At the very least I can try to take out my opponent's vehicle buster weapon w/ twin-link las. And the fast move will grant it a 4+ cover save on my enemy's shooting.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

louisshli said:


> Hi everyone!! Just finished painting my Sanguinary Priest last week, managed to squeeze him in for a couple of games. I've posted this in the January Army Painting Challenge thread as well, but wanted to keep the log updated w/ all progress within my BA army.
> 
> C&C welcomed as always...


Your painting is really amazing. Looking at your pictures makes me almost want to stop painting and just hire you to finish my army! 8*). I wonder if you could post a new group photo with the entire army?

I struggled with a good pose for the Sanguinary Priest, using the Honour Guard box set apothecary army. It's such a horrible peice to deal with, especially if the figure has the attached apothecary belt accessories. It makes him look like he's rushing forwards with hands held out in front of him like a cheap horror film zombie. The only good pose that I have found is by using the kneeling legs and posing the guy so that he looks like he's bending down, taking a knee, to work on a wounded marine. Barring that, I think I'd have to do some heavy modification to the arm and straighten it somewhat to make a stabbing gesture with the built-in chain blade. I take a liberal interpretation of the model for my honour guards and use the apothecary arm as a "built in" chainsword/ccw and put a bolt pistol in the other hand. For my full Sanguinary Priests, i usually go with a power weapon or lightning claw, so have those in the right hand and mold a pistol into the apothecary arm.

For the StormRaven, I'm not sure that you will be happy with the weapons choices. Whenever I deploy death company, they tend to be right up in the face of the enemy and I need as much destructive power from the transport as possible. The missile launcher is great for long range shots, same with the tl lascannon. However, for the close in fight, I think you would get much more use out of a multi-melta / assault cannon combination. Use the (4) krak missiles that come under the wings for your long range shots. Or, you can just paint up all the weapons and magnetize them.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Magnetize is the way to go...I hate it in a way because its extra shit you have to paint =)


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback re: weapons load-out. Unfortunately I went for the glue in approach so kinda stuck. I did think about magnetizing the turrent mounted TL Las so I can swap for the TL Plasma Cannon but my army is seriously lacking Las.... Live and learn I guess. When I get to painting my Devastators maybe I'll make up for the Plasma Cannons.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Amazing model, now I want one as well! +rep for that


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That Storm Raven is stunning. This has turned into a great looking force. Keep it up.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Fellow Heretics!

I'm proud to present to you, Death Company Dreadnought w/ Heavy Flamer, Melta Gun, Blood Talons and Magna Grapple. C&C welcomed. I need a break from painting black so will work on my Devastators next, still not sure if I should go for the two Lascannons & two Plasma Cannons combo, or four Missile Launchers. I'm thinking I got enough missiles from my Storm Raven, but really lacking some strong fire-power such as Las & Plas. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work on the dread!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work on the dread mate! Looks great!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Midge, always nice to have you pay my log a visit. What do you guys think if the gold sarcophagus as opposed to the silver? Not too tacky is it? I just wanted it to tie into the rest of my DC and Reclusiarch..... Hope the effect worked. My army currently is sitting at 1,830pt worth of painted figs. The Devastators will bring me up to exactly 2,000pts (given I go for the 2 lascannons & 2 plasma-cannons). However, I think my army is not very balanced game-wise. I definitely need more assault marines (as I currently have only 5 marines painted: Sergeant w/ Power Fist and one marine w/ flamer) so I think my boost to 2,500pt will include 5 more assault marines, if not 15 more. I'm still debating whether I should do another 10-man Tactical squad (coming out from Rhino/Drop-Pod).

I'm definitely more of a painter than a gamer. At the same time, I'm going for a really balanced army with a bit of everything. I've seen too many Razorback heavy armies, and although it seems very effective, it just doesn't feel right that Blood Angels assault marines are all riding Razorbacks, forfeiting their jump-packs as Angels of death, they shall never yield the sky to anyone.

I'm just blabbering a bit here, so forgive me if this seems to be going nowhere. Would appreciate some advice from fellow veteran BA players in terms of what I should add, while keeping the whole balanced army thing intact? I know Whirlwinds & Vindicators will probably help but I want this army to be fast, w/ vehicles as mainly transport while the majority of the dirty work are done by ground troops. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bitter Old Man (Aug 7, 2011)

My god man, your painting is incredible! I've been playing 40 for nearly 20 years and your miniatures are honestly in the top 1% of everything I have seen.

I am in awe sir, truly in awe.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG!! I just dropped my finished dread on the floor and one of the blood talons snapped in half! Luckily there was no chip in the paint work so after a bit of careful gluing the split is practically gone. However, I just saw that another talon had it's tip chipped by a tiny bit and I can't find the missing bit....... FML! As a super anal painter..... I think I will have to go get myself another Blood Angels Dreadnought kit tomorrow and re-paint the messed up talons......... double FML! At least I'll have another dread kit (which eventually would like a Furioso built)..... what a way to start the new week!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh man!! Almost forgot about this thread.... I have a Devastator Unit which at one point I shall post. Any one reckon the Blood Angels will get some love in 6th Edition???


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice DC Dread! +rep.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Mate i love your blood angels, i cant help but think the faces should be a lighter more pale though

As for the Dread you dropped you could get the spare parts from one of the spare parts websites? (but i guess that suggestion is a bit late. . . . )


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

WHTF??? SO GOOD!!! Seriously mate, your painting is stellar. Ive rarely seen better... like maybe once. Or twice. And I look at a lot of these things... next I want to see you try converting  look through this, just saying. Your painting is better than his early stuff, but towards the middle he became a god and now is definitely the creator of the universe. Or at least all my 40k hopes and dreams.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words. Maybe I'll paint some more of my angels using the new paints. And spray them white this time. Haha.... Check out my Dark Angels log also if interested. Called 1st Legion: 3rd company...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I still vote for and use the black undercoat, just maybe less washes on the face or another lighter highlight? I am thinking of stealing Midges technique for doing faces as his are some of the best i have ever seen


----------

